# Our Custom Starphire Shallow Reef



## Tabatha

This is what I've been up to since leaving freshwater...






Just to refresh memories, I started with a betta on my office desk and after a major (office) fire which eventually killed Dr. Glub-Glub, my husband gave me an 8g BioCube for Xmas. We leaped to a 90 gallon heavily planted, freshwater Osaka.

Ciddian seduced me with her saltwater nano tank and here we are today!


----------



## planter

Very nicw tank. How about a full tank shot?


----------



## Tabatha

We actually have a tank cam, the photo updates every minute: Link Dead


----------



## planter

That is one sweet tank.


----------



## Tabatha

Thanks planter!

Here's our crazy basement:









ameekplec has "threatened" to sleep beside the sump so we put padding on the floor for him.


----------



## planter

OMG  all that is need to run one tank? that's insane.


----------



## Tabatha

LOL! My husband is a technogeek and loves toys. He wanted all the equipment in the basement to reduce the amount of noise in the living room.

I love it, it's like a mad scientist's lab. That photo is a little old, more toys have been added.


----------



## Tropicana

lol amazing Tank, Nice setup in the basement looks cozy.


----------



## wtac

SCHWEEEEET!!! Nice work Tab and TGF


----------



## ameekplec.

planter said:


> OMG  all that is need to run one tank? that's insane.


All that in miniuature is crammed under my tank too 

Haha, the "threat" remains - one day you'll come home to find all your frags rearranged, and small piece of a certain white and purple one missing


----------



## Tabatha

@watc: Nice to "see" you again bud! We'd love for you to swing by sometime, TDF cooks up a mean BBQ!

@ameekplec: Nooooo, not the white and purple sps!!! But you can help us rearrange the tank any time!  We're going to start curing the algae/acid bath rock this weekend and will be exchanging some rocks in about a month or so.


----------



## Tabatha

Here's a full tank shot from the sofa, last night after the MH went off...


----------



## Riceburner

oooohhhh....nice. Gonna check the tank cam later.


----------



## Tabatha

Riceburner said:


> oooohhhh....nice. Gonna check the tank cam later.


The MH don't come on till about 3:00 p.m. to 8:00 p.m. due to algae issues. I think the actinics come on around 9:00 a.m.


----------



## Doctor T

Wow, that's incredible. The amount and work, planning and money that went into that is intimidating. I like that it doesn't look crammed w/ rock too. Great job - enjoy!


----------



## Tabatha

Doctor T said:


> Wow, that's incredible. The amount and work, planning and money that went into that is intimidating. I like that it doesn't look crammed w/ rock too. Great job - enjoy!


Thanks Dr. T! Our intentions with this tank was to have a more natural shallow reef, more depth horizontally for swimming room and less height so we wouldn't get our arm pits wet every time we cleaned the tank!  In other words, we specifically didn't want a tall, narrow tank and since you can't buy anything like that off the shelf, we went to Miracles to have it built.

My husband and I designed it with an external overflow (more room in tank) and dual returns but are keeping the flow from the pump easy to reduce micro bubbles. We added 2 MP40's for extra flow in the tank to compensate for the mellow returns.

This is our only tank for a loooong time, my husband put in a lot of overtime at work to afford all those bells and whistles. ;D


----------



## Doctor T

Tabatha said:


> Thanks Dr. T! Our intentions with this tank was to have a more natural shallow reef, more depth horizontally for swimming room and less height so we wouldn't get our arm pits wet every time we cleaned the tank!  In other words, we specifically didn't want a tall, narrow tank and since you can't buy anything like that off the shelf, we went to Miracles to have it built.
> 
> My husband and I designed it with an external overflow (more room in tank) and dual returns but are keeping the flow from the pump easy to reduce micro bubbles. We added 2 MP40's for extra flow in the tank to compensate for the mellow returns.
> 
> This is our only tank for a loooong time, my husband put in a lot of overtime at work to afford all those bells and whistles. ;D


The video was nicely done too. Sharp picture quality and I felt like I was swimming along with the fish - LOL.

Looks like all the hard work and shallow reef design paid off, as the fish do look very natural the way they move around the tank. Thanks for explaining your thoughts behind your design decisions, it definitely helps while I'm slowly planning my own tank.


----------



## Tabatha

Thanks again Dr. T, believe it or not, I took the video with my little digital Canon PowerShot camera, not a "true" video camera. We were amazed with the quality!

You're currently in freshwater?


----------



## Doctor T

No kidding, definitely looks great from a point & shoot Powershot - never would've guessed.

Yeah, I'm currently in freshwater - and only about a month's experience in that, so I'm very much a newbie in all aquarium regards.

After getting a bigger tank, but before stocking it w/ more FW fish, I decided to take an early plunge into SW. My wife didn't balk when I told it would cost more and she openly expressed that she prefers the look of SW fish and a reef tank over FW fish in a planted tank. Usually, she's the more conservative one financially between us - so that was kinda like a big "green light" for me. 

I'm just trying to be patient, slowly amassing the equipment I need while researching. Mainly buying 2nd hand, because I've been in enough hobbies to know what it's like to buy things without planning ahead and end up not using them. 

I did manage to score a 2nd hand MP40 - which you and ameek got me sold on, LOL. I think that pretty much solidifies my commitment to going SW now.


----------



## ameekplec.

Doctor T said:


> I did manage to score a 2nd hand MP40 - which you and ameek got me sold on, LOL. I think that pretty much solidifies my commitment to going SW now.


Sweet!! Let's see your build thread!

Tabatha, you have to stop showing me your tank. It makes me sad that my tank is so small and will continue to be for some time...

To everyone else, I've seen this tank a number of times in person, and all I can say is that...I'm still very jealous every time


----------



## Tabatha

Doctor T said:


> After getting a bigger tank, but before stocking it w/ more FW fish, I decided to take an early plunge into SW. My wife didn't balk when I told it would cost more and she openly expressed that she prefers the look of SW fish and a reef tank over FW fish in a planted tank. Usually, she's the more conservative one financially between us - so that was kinda like a big "green light" for me.
> 
> I'm just trying to be patient, slowly amassing the equipment I need while researching. Mainly buying 2nd hand, because I've been in enough hobbies to know what it's like to buy things without planning ahead and end up not using them.
> 
> I did manage to score a 2nd hand MP40 - which you and ameek got me sold on, LOL. I think that pretty much solidifies my commitment to going SW now.


Holy crap dude, you've been holding out on your homies! Congrats, can't wait for your build thread!!!


----------



## Tabatha

Here's some photos under actinics, will try again tomorrow under MH but I thought these were cool nonetheless.


----------



## conix67

That BTA looks lovely! Nice bubble tips, looks almost like a bubble coral in the photo.


----------



## nraf

Great job keep up the good work maybe you should post it for tank of the month in http://www.centralaquarium.com/forum

some nice prizes on there for tank of the month


----------



## Tabatha

nraf said:


> Great job keep up the good work maybe you should post it for tank of the month in http://www.centralaquarium.com/forum


Hey, isn't that the online store posing as a forum, that stole banners from Aquarium Fans without permission from either the retailers or Aquarium Fans, who created them???


----------



## ameekplec.

Online store posing as a forum? You mean the store in the sig there?


----------



## Tabatha

ameekplec. said:


> Online store posing as a forum? You mean the store in the sig there?


Yup, that's the one.


----------



## conix67

Tabatha said:


> Yup, that's the one.


Not sure about banners but centralaquarium.com seems to have several indepedent sponsors, not just one.


----------



## Tabatha

We spoke to a couple of their "sponsors" after discovering they'd pilfered banners created by Aquarium Fans. The "sponsors" didn't give permission to use the banners and hadn't signed up to sponsor them. It also appeared they used the MASD mailing list without permission, to send out a mass mailing.


----------



## aquanutt

Nice tank,
Is that custom made or did you take off the top plastic brace?

Sly


----------



## Tabatha

We had it custom made my Miracles.


----------



## gucci17

I think it's about time for a FTS!


----------



## ameekplec.

Tabatha said:


> We had it custom made my Miracles.


Update, yo!

PS, I need my PAR meter back soon.


----------



## Salty1

I love the basement sump arrangement. Its amazing how the saltwater hobby can be so addictive. Congrats on a great set-up


----------



## Tabatha

A few people have requested an update on our tank...

We tried using the biopellets but we didn't get the desired results so we've reverted back to Zeovit which gives us more intense colours. We've also switched our lighting to the Vertex Illumina SR 1200 LED.

Tank video taken 6 months ago.

[URL="http://www.youtube.com/user/ThePugFather#p/a/u/0/BwxYt79npAQ]Tank video from 1 week ago.[/URL]

BTW, the huge monte cap was started as a thumbnail size frag from Ameekplec!

This evening we picked up an orange hammer from Sea U Marine, photos this weekend, to be continued...


----------



## ryno1974

Ummmmm Awesome tank BUT you might want to check out the link to your tank cam. It took me to a porn site 

Unless that was your intent..............


----------



## ameekplec.

ryno1974 said:


> Ummmmm Awesome tank BUT you might want to check out the link to your tank cam. It took me to a porn site
> 
> Unless that was your intent..............


Actually it worked for me - maybe you opened the wrong tab?  j/k

Looking good Tabatha - I'm inviting myself over again o see the tank. I expect BBQ chicken!


----------



## caker_chris

damn thats awsome


----------



## conix67

ryno1974 said:


> Ummmmm Awesome tank BUT you might want to check out the link to your tank cam. It took me to a porn site
> 
> Unless that was your intent..............


Works fine for me. Maybe something's wrong with your comp?


----------



## conix67

Tabatha said:


> A few people have requested an update on our tank...
> 
> We tried using the biopellets but we didn't get the desired results so we've reverted back to Zeovit which gives us more intense colours. We've also switched our lighting to the Vertex Illumina SR 1200 LED.
> 
> Tank video taken 6 months ago.
> 
> [URL="http://www.youtube.com/user/ThePugFather#p/a/u/0/BwxYt79npAQ]Tank video from 1 week ago.[/URL]
> 
> BTW, the huge monte cap was started as a thumbnail size frag from Ameekplec!
> 
> This evening we picked up an orange hammer from Sea U Marine, photos this weekend, to be continued...


Looks awesome! How do you like the LED lighting fixture so far?

I'm still running biopellets. Some SPS does have better color now but for the purpose of low nutrient system I've failed miserably, probably due to heavy feeding.. If I ever give up on biopellet method, and have spare time to invest in zeovit method, I might consider then...


----------



## Chris S

Ken has the vertex LED setup at SUM if you want to check it out. Pretty cool - even cooler the programs you can load into it.

Good choice Tabatha


----------



## Ciddian

I get a fleshlight link too...  LOL Looks like shark and I are guilty. HAHA!! But honestly thats bizzare since I just reformatted just last weekend. 

OMG tabatha.. that light is -just- insane... The tank looks fabulous!


----------



## BettaBeats

Wow, I really like your tank. great video. Crazy sump and refugium system.


----------



## Tabatha

conix67 said:


> Looks awesome! How do you like the LED lighting fixture so far?
> 
> I'm still running biopellets. Some SPS does have better color now but for the purpose of low nutrient system I've failed miserably, probably due to heavy feeding.. If I ever give up on biopellet method, and have spare time to invest in zeovit method, I might consider then...


Hi Conix, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your tank!

Re: biopellets -- they really didn't work for us, our giant toadstool completely bleached out and all our colours faded. We removed the system altogether after 2 months, dosed vinegar for 3 months then went back to Zeovit and things are improving by leaps and bounds! Zeovit is expensive, no doubt about it but our tank does much better with the system than without, our toadstool has completely recovered since restarting Zeovit.

In other news, we've had a pistol shrimp living in the fuge for a year now. Just last weekend we purchased 2 shrimp gobies, one which has disappeared.  TDF moved the pistol shrimp into the big tank and they immediately paired up. They're living under one of our clams, it's so cool to watch them, I love the relationship!


----------



## Tabatha

Ciddian said:


> I get a fleshlight link too...  LOL Looks like shark and I are guilty. HAHA!! But honestly thats bizzare since I just reformatted just last weekend.
> 
> OMG tabatha.. that light is -just- insane... The tank looks fabulous!


Hi Cid Sweetie!!

My guru husband said that those who are getting porn sites have a trojan on their computer system which redirects links to YouTube to porn, BOO! And it's not because you might have previously visited a porn site, it could have come from anywhere. So glad we have Macs!!

We LOVE the LED light, we went to Germany in October, rented a car, drove through the alps to Austria and met with the guys who built the light. Very, very nice people with some great (secret) products up and coming!!

Kat is growing by leaps and bounds, I keep checking your FB photos, you're a wonderful Mother!

Hugz,

Tabatha


----------



## Tabatha

Chris S said:


> Ken has the vertex LED setup at SUM if you want to check it out. Pretty cool - even cooler the programs you can load into it.
> 
> Good choice Tabatha


Hi Chris,

We purchased our light from Ken and had ours BEFORE he had his set up. ;D It's an awesome light and super energy efficient, especially with Ontario hydro rates!!

@BettaBeats: Thanks! I've been following your journal, good luck with your SW adventures, I know you'll love every moment!


----------



## Tabatha

*Photo Update*


----------



## Ciddian

Tabatha said:


> Hi Cid Sweetie!!
> 
> My guru husband said that those who are getting porn sites have a trojan on their computer system which redirects links to YouTube to porn, BOO! And it's not because you might have previously visited a porn site, it could have come from anywhere. So glad we have Macs!!
> 
> We LOVE the LED light, we went to Germany in October, rented a car, drove through the alps to Austria and met with the guys who built the light. Very, very nice people with some great (secret) products up and coming!!
> 
> Kat is growing by leaps and bounds, I keep checking your FB photos, you're a wonderful Mother!
> 
> Hugz,
> 
> Tabatha


Thanks Tabatha! <3 OHHHH so that trip was for some secret hardware goodies toooo.. LOL


----------



## Tabatha

Ciddian said:


> Thanks Tabatha! <3 OHHHH so that trip was for some secret hardware goodies toooo.. LOL


No, we didn't score any hardware goodies while we were there, they were still in the development stages but we will be purchasing them once they're released for public consumption!

Future plans for our system include an independent frag tank with it's own skimmer and sump.

BTW, we got rid of our refugium last weekend, we found it was becoming a nitrate/phosphate factory instead of a food source for the tank.


----------



## Ciddian

Ohh really so most of the hardware in the basement has been simplified? Great idea Btw.. Really works in your home to have all that down there.


----------



## Tabatha

Ciddian said:


> Ohh really so most of the hardware in the basement has been simplified? Great idea Btw.. Really works in your home to have all that down there.


Having the majority of equipment in the basement really keeps the noise down. TDF moved the MP40's so that there's more water movement so there's a bit more splashing noise in the living room now.


----------



## ///PY_M3

Wow that is one insane setup. Really jealous!


----------



## crxmaniac

Gorgeous Tank!!!


----------



## Tabatha

@///PY_M3: Thank you! We really still have a ways to go before getting it to where we want it.

@crxmaniac: Thank you too! And thank you again for the white worm culture, we're looking forward to feeding out fish with them!


----------



## Sunstar

I woujld like to see more of how your lights work, the "trailer" is pretty awesome but it goes too fast to really see what it does, such as the lightning. that's kinda neat. Not sure how it would function in a practical manner, but it's very neat all the same. Pretty tank. *steals the lamp fixture* Mine!


----------



## Tabatha

Sunstar said:


> I woujld like to see more of how your lights work, the "trailer" is pretty awesome but it goes too fast to really see what it does, such as the lightning. that's kinda neat. Not sure how it would function in a practical manner, but it's very neat all the same. Pretty tank. *steals the lamp fixture* Mine!


The lights can be programmed for sun rise, sun set, moon rise, moon set, cloud cover and lightning. Cloud cover and lightning can be set for random, even during the night (lightning) as in nature.

We've had fish spawning (clowns & bangai) regularly.


----------



## gucci17

Awesome! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Chris S

Tabatha said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> We purchased our light from Ken and had ours BEFORE he had his set up. ;D It's an awesome light and super energy efficient, especially with Ontario hydro rates!!
> 
> @BettaBeats: Thanks! I've been following your journal, good luck with your SW adventures, I know you'll love every moment!


Do you use any additional lighting, or just the vertex fixture?


----------



## sig

This is so nice, but a Bacement 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tabatha

Chris S said:


> Do you use any additional lighting, or just the vertex fixture?


No additional lighting, just the Vertex.


----------



## Tabatha

sig said:


> This is so nice, but a Bacement


The main tank is in the living room on the main floor, everything is plumbed to the basement. All is revealed in the early chapters of this journal.


----------



## conix67

Tabatha said:


> Hi Conix, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your tank!
> 
> Re: biopellets -- they really didn't work for us, our giant toadstool completely bleached out and all our colours faded. We removed the system altogether after 2 months, dosed vinegar for 3 months then went back to Zeovit and things are improving by leaps and bounds! Zeovit is expensive, no doubt about it but our tank does much better with the system than without, our toadstool has completely recovered since restarting Zeovit.
> 
> In other news, we've had a pistol shrimp living in the fuge for a year now. Just last weekend we purchased 2 shrimp gobies, one which has disappeared.  TDF moved the pistol shrimp into the big tank and they immediately paired up. They're living under one of our clams, it's so cool to watch them, I love the relationship!


Thanks. However, I know my tank is a little messy right now.  I'm not able to give it the best care possible. A Reef tank does take some dedication to keep it look good and healthy.

Good to know about Toadstool problem. I currently do not have any leather corals. I'll have to closely monitor the condition of all corals.. but hopefully biopellets work in my tank

Goby and pistol shrimp pair! Nice. Probably one of the coolest things to watch in a reef tank.. are you able to see them readily in such a big tank?

Now I'm off to begin my weekly maintenance routine..


----------



## 50seven

At 0:52 into your first video link on page 1, bottom right of the Screen: is that a feather star / crinoid ? How is it doing ? any feeding issues? I hear they are difficult to keep in captivity...


----------



## Tabatha

*FTS 19-Jan-2011*


----------



## Kweli

Wow, that is beautiful.. great dimensions on the tank

How often do you do a WC, and how many gallons? (sorry if i missed the answer)


----------



## Kweli

BTW, i clicked on your "web cam" for the tank... and it leads me to a 18+ website, hahahaha

Lets just say... theres no "finding nemo" there


----------



## Chris S

Looks like your leather came back ok =)


----------



## Chris S

Tabatha,

I just wanted to mention that...

In investigating your web cam link, I also hit a porn ad page.


----------



## Tabatha

Kweli said:


> Wow, that is beautiful.. great dimensions on the tank
> 
> How often do you do a WC, and how many gallons? (sorry if i missed the answer)


The water changes are automated, 2 gallons per day. Glad you like the tank, thank you!

BTW, the web cam no longer exists.


----------



## Tabatha

chris s said:


> tabatha,
> 
> i just wanted to mention that...
> 
> In investigating your web cam link, i also hit a porn ad page.


aquariumfans.ca no longer exists, we gave up the domain name over a year ago.


----------



## Chris S

Can I/you edit your posts then? Unfortunately the links are directing to porn =(


----------



## solarz

Hi Tabatha, is the tank custom made, or did can you buy it somewhere?


----------



## Sunstar

Chris S: Porn is always kinda fishy.... I wondered about that link :/


----------



## Tabatha

solarz said:


> Hi Tabatha, is the tank custom made, or did can you buy it somewhere?


The answer is in the first page of this thread. It is custom made by Miracles.


----------



## Tabatha

*New Frag Tank*

We've decided to have a custom acrylic frag tank made for us at Advanced Reef Aquatics, should be ready late next week. Dimensions will be 24" wide x 20" deep x 10" tall with 3/8 acrylic and 2" euro brace.


----------



## sig

seen this tank yesterday  and I DO NOT LIKE MINE ANYMORE 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tabatha

sig said:


> seen this tank yesterday  and I DO NOT LIKE MINE ANYMORE


I like your tank, it just takes time to let everything grow and mature.  I find it takes at least a year before a tank starts to settle in. One thing we've learned is not to move things around all the time, once a coral is settled, it'll grow much faster.


----------



## Tabatha

*Photos January 27, 2010*

We dropped by SUM after work today as they had a new shipment come in, we picked up an orange torch and an orangie/pink riccordea.

Orange Indo Torch, the clowns are hosting it already!









The Jurassic area









Gigantic clam, look at the size of the adult tang in comparison









Another of our 3 clams (purchased from BA's in Oakville after walking out of ORG disgusted and empty handed)









Our fabulous CBB who learned to eat frozen from the other inhabitants of our tank.









Blue clove polyps growing up the back of our tank.









Harry









Fluffy!









Pretty.


----------



## Chris S

Looking great Tabatha! I have a copperband eating NLS pellets at SUM...never, ever seen that before!


----------



## gucci17

Looks so nice Tabatha!

I was there too today around 4pm though. I dropped by just to take a peak at Ken's stock. Did you see the nautilus? I kind of feel bad for them though. They do look really cool.

btw, I'm so envious your CBB doesn't bug your corals...


----------



## Tabatha

Chris S said:


> Looking great Tabatha! I have a copperband eating NLS pellets at SUM...never, ever seen that before!


Yeah, Ken was telling me about that, he mentioned they were from a new supplier so maybe they have a better, more humane capture process.


----------



## Tabatha

gucci17 said:


> Looks so nice Tabatha!
> 
> I was there too today around 4pm though. I dropped by just to take a peak at Ken's stock. Did you see the nautilus? I kind of feel bad for them though. They do look really cool.
> 
> btw, I'm so envious your CBB doesn't bug your corals...


Thanks gucci, I guess we just missed you, we were there at 5:00!

I love those nautilus, they'e vey cool with tons of personality.

Nope, the CBB doesn't bother with the corals at all, s/he hunts on the rocks and the substrate.


----------



## conix67

Nice update! Those clams are huge! I have not been to SUM for a long time, I should check out their stock. Looks like some new species are available now.

CBB is one of my favorite fishes. When I had one it ate bloodworms. Glad to hear your CBB is doing well.

Thanks for the photo update.


----------



## Kweli

Can i come to your house and stare at your tank?

Food does not need to be provided.... I will bring my own... I just need a microwave


----------



## Tabatha

We just received our custom frag tank this evening from Advanced Reef Aquatics, delivered by Fabio personally, and it is PERFECT! Wow, the seams are impecable and the price was really good. I think we're going to have our next "show" tank made by them! Fabio is the original owner of Oakville Reef Gallery, too bad he doesn't own it anymore, what a shame. He's a real stand-up, honest guy. It's too late in the evening for pictures but soon...


----------



## Ciddian

Looking forward to them!


----------



## Chris S

Fabio is a good guy =)


----------



## Tabatha

*Yuma!*

Swung by Sea U Marine after work this afternoon and picked up this juicy yuma, yum!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Ooh, did you see the big red one? I was thinking of pulling the trigger on it, but didn't. Nice score though!


----------



## Tabatha

ameekplec. said:


> Ooh, did you see the big red one? I was thinking of pulling the trigger on it, but didn't. Nice score though!


No we didn't, maybe it was gone?

I saw the update on you tank, what are you going to do with all that empty space??? I love it!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Ah, that's too bad - it sure was purdy!

Thanks! I'm loving all the space too. I'm thinking lots of SPS up top, and softies all around (ricordeas, yum!), and maaaybe a few LPS pieces here and there. I've noticed I've collected a lot of montis, as I'm really on a monti bend lately.


----------

